# Travel Log - Washington State



## Son_of_Perdition (Jul 10, 2014)

*DISCLAIMER*:  I have traveled through/around/across 47 of the contiquous states in the US including DC.  I'm a people watcher and comfirmed non-flyer so my observations and opinions are just that mine!  I mean to offend no one and any dislikes posted are my perception of what I've seen.  Here is my 1st personal review. 

*Washington State* - Likes: Pike's Market, Seattle -  Olympic National Park & the ferry across Puget Sound - Leavenworth (Bravarian motif) - Cascade Loop - Mt St Helens - free blackberries - Lewis & Clark fort - Beautiful forrested driving - coffee kisoks.  Dislikes: Eating at the Seattle wharf (not an ocean breeze aficionado) and paying $7 for a plain Jello&whipped cream dessert  - driving around Seattle's hills - the unrelenting rain - Tri-Cities (not into drunken motor boat racing).  Didn't go up Space Needle (Acrophobia).


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 10, 2014)

Some interesting observations about Washington State !  Some I agree with, some not; but overall, Washington is an awesome state in my opinion. I grew up in northern Idaho, and lived and worked in Idaho, Washington, and parts of Oregon.
I loved the ferry, and anytime we had an excuse to go across the sound, we loaded up the kids and went. One ferry captain allowed the kids to come up and watch him steer the ferry; that was an unforgettable experience for them ! 
We loved eating fresh fish and chips on the Wharf, feeding french fries to the sea gulls, and touring through Ye Olde Curiosity Shoppe. I always wanted to visit Seattle underground, but never did.
I lived near Mt.St. Helens, and loved going up the old logging roads to get up to the top. I think Weyerhauser has closed some of them now.
The blackberries are to die for ! How I miss them when I pick the tiny Alabama blackberries.
The Columbia River George and Maryhill Museum are also well worth the trip, and I prefer the Washington side over the big Oregon side freeway.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> *DISCLAIMER*:  I have traveled through/around/across 47 of the contiquous states in the US including DC.  I'm a people watcher and comfirmed non-flyer so my observations and opinions are just that mine!  I mean to offend no one and any dislikes posted are my perception of what I've seen.  Here is my 1st personal review.
> 
> *Washington State* - Likes: Pike's Market, Seattle -  Olympic National Park & the ferry across Puget Sound - Leavenworth (Bravarian motif) - Cascade Loop - Mt St Helens - free blackberries - Lewis & Clark fort - Beautiful forrested driving - coffee kisoks.  Dislikes: Eating at the Seattle wharf (not an ocean breeze aficionado) and paying $7 for a plain Jello&whipped cream dessert  - driving around Seattle's hills - the unrelenting rain - Tri-Cities (not into drunken motor boat racing).  Didn't go up Space Needle (Acrophobia).



Very nice, I enjoyed reading about Washington state and look forward to more reviews of your travels.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2014)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> *DISCLAIMER*:  I have traveled through/around/across 47 of the contiquous states in the US including DC.



Curious ... which state did you miss?   

I've been in and through 49 of our  states over the years, and enjoyed the uniqueness of all the different areas and the people. 
Only state I've missed is Alaska.  ...and would love to get there, but probably never will.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jul 11, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> Curious ... which state did you miss?
> 
> I've been in and through 49 of our  states over the years, and enjoyed the uniqueness of all the different areas and the people.
> Only state I've missed is Alaska.  ...and would love to get there, but probably never will.



North Dakota - Just never was on any of my trip's.  I did touch down in Alaska on my way to Okinawa during my military time and then 18 months later I touched down in Hawaii.  Neither stop was more than a hour or so.  Never left either terminal so I can't claim the experience.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2014)

Okay ... understand.  .. touching ground  and looking around the area some,  means you've been there.. that was my definition too.

We did road trips all over the country,  going different directions each year when my husband was alive. 

North Dakota I remember as my first encounter with an Indian tribe.  But the image was broken when this hunk of a tall dark Indian pulled up in his white Pontiac convertible  ...black hair flowing down to his shoulders,  shirtless and tan, and looking like something from out of Hollywood .. lol .. I still remember that image..  .

(Spent 10 days in Hawaii ... paradise. .. nuff said.)


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 11, 2014)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Didn't go up Space Needle (Acrophobia).



...fear of needles?


----------

